# Интернет > Графика >  IconWorkshop Professional Edition 6.62 Russian

## Виток

Привет! Скачал прогу *IconWorkshop Professional Edition 6.62 Russian* Хорошая прога. В ней есть встроенная справка. Только вот справка эта на английском языке. Хотя сама прога руссифицированна. Как эту справку на русский сделать? Пробовал найти файл справки *Main.chm* на русском, не нашёл. Может кто подскажет, что можно сделать? Вот ссылка на офиц.сайт проги http://www.axialis.com  Но там тоже нет русского пакета.

----------


## ClydeDeS

2 белые и 2 черные russian edition. Москва. удобно было бы почте в конверте. Как вариант может картон вложтить что бы не смялось.

----------

